# nh coreections and police employment



## J5254 (Sep 14, 2007)

has anyone here ever started their career as an nh corrections officer, and then became a police officer in nh? I know corrections and police are in the same pension. Just wondering if nh corrections is a good stepping stone to be a police officer in nh.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I've been working in law enforcement for a very long time and I know only two persons who started in corrections and then got a job in police work. One of those had prior experience in Air Force Security before going into corrections and was in corrections only two years before leaving, getting a part time job on the police and then becoming full time.


----------

